# Sub-pay, What's fair?



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey everyone. I have been out of the biz for about 6 years now and looking to get back in. Only this time as a sub. I'm tired of dealing with low-ballers and all the other nonsense I went thru as an owner. Just wanna drive and collect. Which leads to my question.

What is a "fair" amount for me to get paid as a sub? I was small time when I ran my own show and never needed to sub anything so I have no clue. I have an oppurtunity to work with a guy who is extremely reliable pay wise, and has plenty of 1" business Obviously, these mean more than a guy who offers big $ but come pay time ya gotta chase etc.

I will be running a 2007 F350 Dually. Haven't decided on a blade yet, but will be either an 8.5 straight or a V. Either way, this thing can push mass amounts of snow in a small amount of time. I have 7 years experience in the biz as well.

This is for the Chicagoland area. I have an idea in my mind of what's fair, but wanted to ask you guys, since you are in the biz, and I ain't......yet.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

$65...........................


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I think you should get like a 9'2 v made by boss. Or if you get the 8'2 put wings on it. And smae with the 8'6. Make sure your contractor gives you all commercial because resis with a dualy is a PITA x100
I'd say 60-85


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

and then 45 for salting


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

$60 minimum, guys with expanding plows/wings are pulling $75 minimum. $60/hr is about what it costs to put an employee in a plow truck, so don't take anything less than that.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I was off base (high). He's right in line with $70 or $75/hr. I forget. And like I said, extremely reliable payer with good contracts. Oh and yes, he is well aware the my truck needs 17 football fields to make a u-turn! Crew cab, 8' bed. Looooooooong


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You guys need to remember it goes by region. I fought off guys bidding Menards last year for $45. Like it would even be possible to find a reliable sub to plow for $30-35. There's guys that claim $100-120 an hour, but I have yet to see it proved, let alone the places with higher pay rates typically aren't on the clock start to stop.

I had a guy (my bro in law) used to always brag to me that he made $10 more than I did. I'd be on an 8hr route or so and he'd be running all over God's country for this guy.....................getting paid 15 mins here, 20 mins there, maybe an hour at another place, and so on. Literally half of his night was drive time, not getting paid. I'd make nearly double what he did...........but he made the big bucks.

I think if its solid work and he's paying you $70-75 you're doing pretty well. Year before last was the last year I subbed and was at $70 for MVP's. Around here its tough to get accounts to pay that, let alone down the line.............................


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

It will vary by regions...... I pay my subs $50 per hour.. they all have straight blades AND sanders... I pay them for travel time in between jobs. They have their own insurances. I 1099 them. I have many others that are lined up to sub if my usuals don't.....I pay them on time and go figure, I don't have any problems with them... maybe I should start my own management co?....LOL


----------



## Aimfor1337 (Jan 25, 2010)

That would be Ideal... I have been wondering about subbing too. Know a few companies that will need a guy this upcoming season. I also agree that 70-80 (some cases, 90) is fair for larger lots, especially if you have your own salter/sander. 

Just curious, How many sites does a usual sub hit on a daily basis? 3-6?


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aimfor1337;1055770 said:


> That would be Ideal... I have been wondering about subbing too. Know a few companies that will need a guy this upcoming season. I also agree that 70-80 (some cases, 90) is fair for larger lots, especially if you have your own salter/sander.
> 
> Just curious, How many sites does a usual sub hit on a daily basis? 3-6?


Depends on how big they are! Depends on how much work and subs the contractor has. 80-90 would never fly in my area either. Top I would ever pay a sub would be 75 if their really good! Average range is 55-65 here.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

In cleveland, oh i have seen it go for as low as 35/hr and up to 60. Its more of who you know and how reliable and experienced you are. One company thats big in our area starts off new guys at 40 and some change, while others advertise starting pay 45.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

$65.00-$75.00 per hour in our area.


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

i sub out multiple trucks to different companies, and i'm seeing 70-80/hr in 4 yrs plowing as a sub, 70 has been the lowest i've incountered


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

P.S. I would so a 9.5 V for that dually, you wont regret it and should get top dollar


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with pushin 2 please.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy old thread resurrection Batman!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

$55.00/hour.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

As long as we dug this up.... I've seen anywhere from $10 - $80 /hr around here.

I literally choked when the guy told me he was out, in a truck, for $10/hr. Granted it wasn't his personal truck (not a sub) but man that seemed low. 

All depends on the truck and drivers experience!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Chgo is 55 to 90. Most are 60/65.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I ask for $85 and will not do it for anything less than $75 and that is from my door back to my door. I have 25 plus years plowing and all my own equipment. I have to turn down jobs, only so many hours in the day.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

It depend on your area of what rates go for. In my area i get $75.00 as the GC and thats a pretty high rate for the area. I pay my subs $50.00 / hr. and with some bonus at times. They have descent 3/4ton trucks 1 guy has a v- and othere straight blade. The one guy is my right hand man for years i take good care of. He has one of my old buyer spreaders and i give him salt for a few accounts he has on his own as a bonus. I have seen where in some major citys subs are doin better than 100.00/ hr location location. I wouldnt mind traveling and being a sub myself for a rate like that.
MIke


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm just curious, what do you subs typically do to find out the going rate in your area? Do you call all the landscaping companies every few years in September or so? Who do you ask for? Or do you just pull up and ask some guy plowing in a lot. When I drive by a competitor in a lot they all seem pissed like your trespassing on there property lol


----------



## PWW (Aug 25, 2012)

You northerners work too cheap. I get from $90-$150 an hour as a sub. I have 3 trucks 2 with spreaders and 2 skid steers. I have seen some guys that will only pay $60 an hour and I tell them no chance. But we also don’t work as often here but take more time per inch. They have to make it worth your while to invest in plows and spreaders. How can you pay the bills at $30 an hour? I pay my drivers anywhere from $20-$35 an hour to drive my trucks.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

PWW;1623033 said:


> You northerners work too cheap. I get from $90-$150 an hour as a sub. I have 3 trucks 2 with spreaders and 2 skid steers. I have seen some guys that will only pay $60 an hour and I tell them no chance. But we also don't work as often here but take more time per inch. They have to make it worth your while to invest in plows and spreaders. How can you pay the bills at $30 an hour? I pay my drivers anywhere from $20-$35 an hour to drive my trucks.


Up until 2 years ago when I went out on my own I was running 2 crews for a guy, 2trucks on one crew 3 on mine shovel monkey with each crew, I was only getting $20/hr for that. Last year I didnt get any accounts of my own but I was subbed out at $100/hr for the Dodge and that was before I had the salter. This year if we got done with our accounts fast enough, I still got $100 for the Dodge and and $70 for the Ford. $90-150 sounds kind of low for NoVa based on how STUPID people act around there when it snows. I lived in Loudoun Co. for awhile and I know the kind of CRAZY you have to deal with! :realmad::crying:


----------



## PWW (Aug 25, 2012)

Are you saying you got 20 an hour to run 5 trucks? That brings up another question how much do people pay there drivers? People do act stupid around here but that kind of helps us to. Because people don't know how to act in the snow the state keeps us out for 24 hours when it snows 2 inches.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I started driving/shoveling for that guy in 2000 at $10/hr. By 2005 I was making $15/hr driving a truck with another truck and shovel monkey under me. When he got out of the business I was doing everything but the billing and maintenance for $20/hr. He made good money off my back but I was able to learn a lot about the business. I dont use people like he did though, subs will get paid the 1st and the 15th, employees get weekly checks and they make as much as I did when I left the other guy.


----------



## PWW (Aug 25, 2012)

I don’t think I could find anyone here to drive or operate equipment for $10 an hour much less shovel snow. I don’t really know what the going rate is being that I have never plowed for anyone else just jumped in with two feet on my own. Is it uncommon to pay drivers in cash? I pay all my guys cash within a few days of a storm. It’s getting harder and harder to find people here to drive a truck for $20 an hour cash. The one guy that is making $35 is only because he is by himself and makes up for it by doing all the maintenance/repairs on the trucks cheap. I guess I’m more of a spread the wealth kind of guy. As long as the bills get paid and we all can make some money I’m happy. Are there any tricks for keeping people interested in plowing in a slow year? That was a big problem this year with our one real snow.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a harder time keeping guys interested in plowing during a BUSY year. Whine cause they're not plowing snow, then whine because they're tired of plowing!!!


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

I sub 2 four units and I really like subbing. Its cut and dry. I sub for $55 an hr Minimum of a half charge. I supply my own salt and charge $10 a bag applied. I guess it comes down to what do you want to have and how busy you want to be... I would rather be busy at 55 then not plowing at 75. ( I live with in 5miles of the 4units)


----------

